# A large shark in the wrong place



## Gatorman23 (Jul 10, 2006)

I caught a 4 1/2 foot long shark in the deep hole in Mosses Lake today. What a fight and a big surprise. It weighed 50# ...I would think thats a rather large shark for that area:ac550:


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Nice fish!! Glad you took care of it properly! Bon Appitite!!


----------



## Power Fisherman (May 23, 2007)

*Good Karma*

Brother,

You must have the good karma :clover: :clover: :clover: :clover: :clover:

*________________________________________________*
 Shark Fishing Handbook


----------



## Pope (Jun 20, 2004)

Looks like a little bull and they don't mind the freshwater. With the drains and rivers flowing I bet there are more in places people don't expect. I bet it was fun on trout tackle.


----------



## JWS (Jan 28, 2007)

moses lake isnt at all freshwater. its at the end of skyline dr. right off the texas city dike.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

what did he eat?


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

You are sick for killing such a beautiful, endangered species, for what? You are what gives fishermen a bad name.


----------



## Gatorman23 (Jul 10, 2006)

*What he ate*

I was fishing with a 3" mullet on the bottom.


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

I used to wade the area by the gates a lot, and you might be surprised but we have seen bigger fins that that pass through those gates going both ways. The sacry thing is some of the gar that we have seen in that area. 

Nice catch non the less. Sure beats any fishing I have done lately.


----------



## ifish2 (Aug 13, 2005)

The first fish we caught out of our 22ft Blue Wave was a gar in Moses Lake (snagged on the back) that was AT LEAST 10 feet long. It took up most of the side of the boat when we finally got it up next to us. I told my husband we were ruined, we will never top that fish in that boat - and we haven't come close since!


----------

